# Selling my Elise 111R



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I've decided to sell my 111R and go for something slightly more 'focused', which in my case means an Exige with the 'Performance Pack' (harnesses, twin oil coolers, even less creature comforts).

I won't be getting it until early March earliest so I'm going to try selling the Elise privately and as soon as it goes, it goes. Trouble is, I can't find a single car for sale privately and Glass's Guide don't list it yet, so I'm unsure on price. It cost almost Â£32K new and similar spec/age cars start at Â£27995 on dealer forecourts. What would you say I should advertise it at for starters?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Doesn't your Elise have the Exige suspension, etc. fitted ?

If so, how big a difference would the Exige be to your Elise ?


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

Nice looking car  
If you can't find any for sale privately it should bode well for you, people will soon be looking for rag-tops ready for the spring and prices should start to rise, good time to sell IMO
If I was in your shoes, to get a feel for the price, offer your car to a few Lotus dealers for cash, split the difference between trade and retail for your target private price, then add a bit on top to allow for offers.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Swap for low-ish miles 99v Impreza turbo, three careful (well at least one) owners?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

himpe said:


> Doesn't your Elise have the Exige suspension, etc. fitted ?
> 
> If so, how big a difference would the Exige be to your Elise ?


The exige has a much stiffer chassis, fantastic cars


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob,

Won't you feel different once springs here and you can get the roof down? :?

I'm really surprised you're selling so soon.

So the CC trackday may be in something else?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

try this dealer up the road from you . is known in the lotus group for being fair.. also used to race them.. mate bought his there..

www.paulmattysportscars.co.uk


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for the advice and tip re Paul Matty

The primary track performance improvements in the Exige come from the wheels, tyres, suspension, aerodymamics and of course the harnesses, oil coolers and improved brake cooling  The chassis is exactly the same.

I'm taking the Exige wheels of my Elise to sell separately but leaving the uprated suspension.

ScoTTy, quite a few Exige owners take their roofs off because it's effectively just a hard top and fixing are the same as the Elise. I have 2 soft tops so will keep one just in case 


















I'll let you know how I get on. BTW I'll bring the Golf to Castle Combe as it's a bit more evenly matched to the other VAG stuff


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm really surprised you're selling so soon.


One look at the Exige in the flesh compared to the Elise will tell you why he is doing it. In the past I hadn't really paid attention and noticed much difference between the Exige & Elise until Rob explained them, how it works and why etc Now i understand they 'way of the Exige', i can see 100% why he is doing the change. 

I'm more than a little envious though!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not consdered the Aeriel Atom that Clarkson raved so heavily about, that got within a gnat's whisker of taking the "fastest lap" driven by The Stig?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nah, if I wanted an exclusive trackday car I would buy a Radical


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Is this any help with gauging the value of your car?:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?s=12&p=2&o=p


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Just refreshed it and saw yours on page 1.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> ScoTTy, quite a few Exige owners take their roofs off because it's effectively just a hard top and fixing are the same as the Elise. I have 2 soft tops so will keep one just in case


To be honest when I first saw it I did think why don't you just buy an Exige roof and fit that on.
I guess I'm missing the understanding that KPM has of the way of the Exige. :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > ScoTTy, quite a few Exige owners take their roofs off because it's effectively just a hard top and fixing are the same as the Elise. I have 2 soft tops so will keep one just in case
> ...


...and the rear wing, front splitter, brake cooling ducts, grilles, race seats, harnesses, oil coolers, enough room in engine compartment for supercharger....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > ScoTTy, quite a few Exige owners take their roofs off because it's effectively just a hard top and fixing are the same as the Elise. I have 2 soft tops so will keep one just in case
> ...


I used to think the same as you Paul, then i looked into the Exige in a bit more depth on teh Lotus website and Rob telling me about it. There are so many differences, and the differences are all performance related that add up to make the car so superior to the Elise.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > ScoTTy, quite a few Exige owners take their roofs off because it's effectively just a hard top and fixing are the same as the Elise. I have 2 soft tops so will keep one just in case
> ...


BTW Paul, who's KPM?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doh! Done it again. Sorry m8.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Doh! Done it again. Sorry m8.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Rob,

What you really need is a Radical. :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Monique said:


> Rob,
> 
> What you really need is a Radical. :lol:


Where's the fun in that - they are so much faster than everything else on trackdays whereas I want something that can put up a good fight against a GT3 whilst still looking like a real car.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Rob,

I am downtrodden... Thought you'd go for the king of the hill, they are so quick... this little sucker is my next addition.

My wife will argue that the helmet musses her hair!!


----------

